# Cavalcade of Pigeons Show



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

The show is held on November 5-6, in Fresno at the fairgrounds,and is sponsored by the Central California Pigeon Club. We are expecting close to 2000 birds. The entry forms are now available. Entry fee is $3.00 per bird, except juniors exhibitors $1.00 Entries close October 22nd.

Contact Ken Larrey show secretary for an entry form at [email protected]


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you know what times they are?
Taylor


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Cavalcade Times*

Taylor,

I believe the show runs from 9-5 on Saturday. On Sunday its 9-12. Do you live near Fresno?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I am 8 hours from Fresno.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Grand National*

Did you call Frank? What did you find out? I called and I am waiting for info.


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Grand National*

No, I never was able to get in touch with him. However, I was able to contact the National Secretary, and was told complete information and an entry blank are in the NPA Quarterly Review, which is in the mail now.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Waiting*

For the Quarterly. When it comes and you have the info can you post it?


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

*NPA Quarterly Review*

As soon as I get it, I will post the info.


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

An update on the show, the following specialty clubs have committed to show with us this year.

American Show Racers

Central California Flying Roller Club

Central California German Toy Club

Western Jacobin Club

So. California West of England Club

Western Fantail Club

Western Roller Club


----------



## Chaos_forever (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*

Hi, are you saying that they are having a pigeon show on November 2005? or is it already past..thank you


Blueracer757 said:


> The show is held on November 5-6, in Fresno at the fairgrounds,and is sponsored by the Central California Pigeon Club. We are expecting close to 2000 birds. If you would like further information leave a message here or you may contact the show secretary Ken Larrey at [email protected]


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

The show will be this coming November 5-6. Contact Ken Larrey, Show Secretary for complete information at [email protected]


----------



## Blueracer757 (Aug 29, 2004)

The entry forms are now available. Entry fee is $3.00 per bird, except juniors exhibitors $1.00 Entries close October 22nd.

Contact Ken Larrey show secretary for an entry form at [email protected]


----------

